# Kommentárokat fűz



## LeBro

Jó napot kívánok!

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy mit jelent "fűz" ebben a mondatban:

... s egy-egy régiséghez néha fantasztikus kommentárokat fűztek.

Lehet azt jelenti, hogy "to make (a comment, etc.), amikor "a kommentár, stb" szóval/szavakkal használják?

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Torontal

Szia!

Igen, jól értelmezted.  Egy dologhoz kommentárt (vagy megjegyzést) fűzni = to comment on something, lit. "to attach" a comment, remark to something (bir şeye görüş/açıklama/yorum eklemek).


----------



## LeBro

Köszönöm szépen Torontal!

Tudja, hogy ön "bulunmaz nimet"


----------

